

Ask HN: How many of you are still going to Chirp? - sradnidge

Given Twitter's latest dick move towards the ecosystem, I'm wondering how many developers / entrepreneurs will still be going to Chirp?
======
wkearney99
A better question is whether anyone going is worth meeting. Or whether it'll
just a be a bash-fest give the recent fiasco. Neither seems compelling enough
to waste the time/money of attending...

